# Dakine Pick-up Pad



## KillerSloth (Apr 21, 2008)

I just bought a Dakine Pickup Pad for my 2005 Ford Ranger and I am having some issues. When I put my bike on it, it doesn't hold it very secure. not like in other vehicles I has been in. I don't think it will fall out, but I would hate for it to happen. The bike leans over pretty far (25-30 degrees maybe) and it also seems like if I had a DC it would be more secure because the tire would hit my bumper (I can turn the wheel and it seems a lot more secure).

Sooo.... Anyone else have this issue, and did you do anything to fix it, or just leave it and not have any problems?

Thanks


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

wheel is sposed to be turned to the side.

im sure someone here has pics of one in use.


----------



## KillerSloth (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah, I know that. I have used them before. Its just that the tire is at 90 degrees and doesnt hit anything. If it had a DC it wouldnt be turned as far, and then hit my bumper which would make it more secure.

It seems as though the "deck" of my bed is pretty high compared to the top of the tailgate, so I wonder if this is what makes it unstable.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

We've almost had bikes fall out of a Tacoma turning a corner. I've seen better luck with full size pickups that have taller tailgates. If you have some hooks down low try running a bungie through the rear tires or something to hold the bikes in.


----------



## rideactionsport (Jan 29, 2007)

i never have much trouble. i put my 4x in there too. one time i was ona dirt road though and the handle for my tailgate got caught in the pad and the tailgate came down and the bikes went flying. theres no other way the bikes would fall out though.

<img src="https://img442.imageshack.us/img442/7700/dsc0502td2.jpg"</img>


----------



## KillerSloth (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah, you can see how they lean even in that picture. I have used them in a new Tacoma and a couple F150s (none were mine, just riding with a group) and they have all been really tight and sat vertical, so when I saw mine, it looked kinda sketch. I dont think they would fall out, but it just kind of worried me with them flopping around a bit.

I may add some hooks by the wheel wells to run a bungie just for a little added security.


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

It seems like the more bikes you get on those pads the more secure they are for not moving around. (the bikes)


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

I use a few old tubes looped through my bed hooks on my tacoma and then stretch it over the seat post to keep it from flopping around my truck. I've taken our shuttle road on south mountain at high speed and the bike doesn't budge. Just Macgyver it a little.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

I use a carpet and have never had any issues on my Tacoma.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

the pad is nice but an old blanket or carpet works just as good.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

Its just because the bed on the Ranger is a little shallow that's all. Similar thing happened to me when I went from a Tundra to a Frontier. I just use a tie down.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

I tried one on my ext. cab Tundra and experienced the same thing. The ext. cabs have a 12" deep bed vs. an 18" deep bed on the double cabs where I've seen them work better. I can't imagine it being real good on a Ranger.

I'm just going to make a wooden rack that has 4 wheel chocks for the truck bed pretty soon. For 3 bikes the most effective way I've found is to strap one down upright in middle all moto style (don't do this with an air fork) and lay the other two down on either side of it.


----------



## Offdeez (Jun 26, 2006)

I use the straps from my dirt bike and run them through all the rear wheels and attach at the rear tie downs, that way when i am hauling I don't even have to think about the bikes, otherwise I always am looking in the rear view counting handlebars!


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

DHidiot said:


> I tried one on my ext. cab Tundra and experienced the same thing. The ext. cabs have a 12" deep bed vs. an 18" deep bed on the double cabs where I've seen them work better. I can't imagine it being real good on a Ranger.
> 
> I'm just going to make a wooden rack that has 4 wheel chocks for the truck bed pretty soon. For 3 bikes the most effective way I've found is to strap one down upright in middle all moto style (don't do this with an air fork) and lay the other two down on either side of it.


Why not with an air fork? My friend has WC and we moto style our bikes all the time.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

*A Solution!*



KillerSloth said:


> I just bought a Dakine Pickup Pad for my 2005 Ford Ranger and I am having some issues. When I put my bike on it, it doesn't hold it very secure. not like in other vehicles I has been in. I don't think it will fall out, but I would hate for it to happen. The bike leans over pretty far (25-30 degrees maybe) and it also seems like if I had a DC it would be more secure because the tire would hit my bumper (I can turn the wheel and it seems a lot more secure).
> 
> Sooo.... Anyone else have this issue, and did you do anything to fix it, or just leave it and not have any problems?
> 
> Thanks


Hi KillerSloth,

I used PVC pipe and self drilling screws to make a $20 rack that grabs the rear tires of the bikes to keep them vertical and stable. Here is a picture:
View attachment bike rack.bmp


Go to this website for complete directions: http://www.utahmountainbiking.com/bikerack/makerack.htm

I used self drilling screws instead of gluing it together as it's much easier to build with the screws. I also customized the dimensions of the rack to accommodate 5 bikes fitting in the back of a Ford F150 pickup. The Rack in combination with the DaKine Pad makes for a bomb proof combination! Without the rack my experience is that the bikes slide around and scratch each other.

Good Luck!

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

I had this same PVC rack. It's a pretty cool concept, but it has a couple of drawbacks. For one, it's fairly difficult to secure it to the bed of the pickup so it cannot move at all. Another, it can break pretty easily if you're driving with heavy bikes on a twisty/bumpy road. Being in the sun for a couple of months probably didn't help it either. I'll post up my wood one when I finally get around to making it.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

DHidiot said:


> I had this same PVC rack. It's a pretty cool concept, but it has a couple of drawbacks. For one, it's fairly difficult to secure it to the bed of the pickup so it cannot move at all. Another, it can break pretty easily if you're driving with heavy bikes on a twisty/bumpy road. Being in the sun for a couple of months probably didn't help it either. I'll post up my wood one when I finally get around to making it.


Hi Mr. DHidiot,

I agree that PVC doesn't like to be left in the sun because it degrades. You can paint it but since I don't attach it to the bed of the truck I just take it out when I'm not actually shuttling bikes. It doesn't need to be attached to the bed of the truck because it fits perfectly between the wheel wells of the bed and the tires keep it from moving forward or backward. It's only there to provide vertical stability to the bikes and keep them from sliding into each other. It actually works better than I even hoped it would.

Thanks,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

use tie down across top tube of frame


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

I should find a picture of the particular shuttle road that caused it to crack. It's more like 1/3 road and 2/3 foot-deep pothole.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

just have a bunch of people hold their bikes


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

I've built a wooden rack for my old truck bed, worked great. Lasted about 2 years before it fell apart. After that I just cut an old tire, threw some pipe insulation over the tailgate, and strapped the tire over the insulation. That was the easiest, cheapest, and allowed the most bikes while leaving room for gear and a person or two to lay in the bed as well. I'd throw a bungee over the top tubes to keep em from bouncing around on fire roads.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I built myself the PVC rack. Its been chilling in the back of my truck for almost 3 years now. No problems what so ever on cracking etc. I drive like a bat outa hell too. Just make sure to lay down a few coats of spray paint on it to keep the PVC in good condition.


When shuttling with more than 2 bikes I just bring my thick packing blanket and throw it over the tailgate. I drive a 98 Ford Ranger and have never had problems with the bikes flying around over the tail gate. Then again the packing blanket isnt slick like the pad thingy.


----------



## guitarhero (Dec 20, 2003)

A good way to unload


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Here is what we did with our ranger, we had the same problem with them sliding side to side and laying at an extreme angle. My dad was sick of always being the one to drive cause he has a Dodge Ram so he made this for my wifes truck.

they are pretty cheap and easy to make. we are going to add the dakine pad to it just to make it that much more secure.
you can see how straight up they stand in the 2nd picture

oh and no drooling over my wifes bike


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

*I think I can top that*



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> just have a bunch of people hold their bikes


Although this doesn't show all the riders loaded up yet...I think our record was 13 bikes and people in one shuttle :thumbsup:


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

climbingbubba said:


> Here is what we did with our ranger, we had the same problem with them sliding side to side and laying at an extreme angle. My dad was sick of always being the one to drive cause he has a Dodge Ram so he made this for my wifes truck.
> 
> they are pretty cheap and easy to make. we are going to add the dakine pad to it just to make it that much more secure.
> you can see how straight up they stand in the 2nd picture
> ...


Hi Mr. Bubba,

Congratulations! This is a clever solution!!

Thanks for sharing,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## KillerSloth (Apr 21, 2008)

Now that looks like a good solution! I like it especially because its the same truck.

I may have to make one of those, I'll post back in here when I finally get around to it.

Thanks


----------

